# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Bayer Testoviron and Testolic real or fake

## fries

Purchased at a pharmacy in Thailand. I'm pretty sure the Bayer test e is real, based off the box/ampules looking exactly the same, but I'm unsure about the Testolic (prop).

If anyof you have knowledge let me know!

----------


## Dayef

real brah

----------

